# Review: Caler Illustrated Series



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2010)

I've had in my collection 2 little books that are somewhat interesting.

*"Marseille: Star of Africa" by Heinz Joachim Nowarra*

"Star of Africa" is obviously about Marseille and is very short on actual facts especially his early years in the Luftwaffe but once he gets to Africa, it becomes a diary. The one bit that is different is the book is opinionated - towards the subject matter. But it is filled with numerous pics, some not seen before.

*"The Jew With the Blue Max" by Heinz Joachim Nowarra*

This book is about Wilhelm Frankl who flew during WWI. Apparently at one time he was the highest scoring ace after Boelcke's death - so the book says. Again at times the book is scetchy on details (such as his death which is treated as..."_Near the end of March, 1917, Frankl returned to action, and on the 6th of April, was at the peak of his flying career when he succeeded in downing 3 enemy aircraft during one day. Unfortunately, he met his demise two days later over Vitry-Sailly_." Thats it, no further details.) The end of the book - for some reason - goes shortly into 2 other figures during WWI who were also Jewish such as Bruno Loezer, who you should recognize as being a part of the Luftwaffe during WWII.

Published in 1968, both books are scetchy on details. Both run to about 30 pages with about 2/3s of the books filled with B/W pics with a few color as can be. Besides some typing errors, these books are more a novelty than any serious research but the clear pics should help with any modeling needs.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for the heads up on the 2nd one!


----------

